# CIFS Mount Failure

## copmill

Hi all,

So I updated @world a couple of days ago and now when I try to mount a Samba share I get the following in dmesg:

```

CIFS VFS: Connecting to DFS root not implemented yet

CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22

```

Both client and server are running 32-bit Gentoo Linux.

If you need any more information don't hesitate to ask.

Copmill

----------

## DONAHUE

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=832741

https://alderaan.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1120121

What kernel version?

----------

## copmill

```

# uname -r

3.5.7-gentoo

```

I've still got my previous 3.3.8 kernel, so I'll reboot into that and give it a try.

Edit: Tried in 3.3.8 and CIFS mounts work fine.

Edit 2: Just read through the links posted by DONAHUE and this appears to be the same bug.

Copmill

----------

## pa1983

I have the exact same bug with 3.5.7 gentoo-sources on my x86 install on my VIA C3 router.

My i7 rig runs 3.6.6 gentoo-sources and no bug there with amd64.

----------

## copmill

3.6.6 is in unstable for x86.  I'm going to upgrade now and see whether the bug is present.

Edit: Well the problem persists in 3.6.6.  I'll file a bug tomorrow, it's late here now and I need sleep.

Edit 2: Bug has been filed as bug no. 442552.

copmill

----------

## pa1983

My server runs gentoo-sources 3.3.8 and samba 3.5.15 on arch=amd64 (64bit) and the client runs gentoo-sources 3.5.7 and arch=x86 (32bit) and it cant mount the share.

using fstab like I usually do or by terminal with the fallowing command

```
mount -t cifs -o username=myusername //192.168.0.200/mnt /mnt/disk\@aurora/
```

Results in

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.200/mnt,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

cat /var/log messages or dmesg | tail shows this error message was logged

```

CIFS VFS: Connecting to DFS root not implemented yet

CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22

```

Now I have added 

```
[*]     DFS feature support
```

to the kernel but that dose not make any differences.

I can mount the share just fine on my primary gentoo rig running ~amd64 with gentoo-sources 3.6.6 on the i7 rig in my signature also I have not had this problem on my HTPC as fare as I can remember also running amd64 but with XBMC so haven't realy tested it as of late.

I do believe its a Client side issue from what I have googled and considering the fact that my x86 VIA C3 router is the only system effected as fare as I can tell.

----------

## copmill

 *Quote:*   

> I do believe its a Client side issue from what I have googled and considering the fact that my x86 VIA C3 router is the only system effected as fare as I can tell.

 

I agree that it is a client side issue.

I'm in the process of installing amd64 (64-bit) Gentoo on a laptop so I will try the CIFS mount with that when I'm done to see if I can reproduce the same behaviour pa1983 is seeing.

copmill

----------

## pa1983

Tested the HTPC and it runs ~amd64 with kernel 3.4.4 and it mounted just fine. So fare two 64bit x86_64 systems checks out but not my x86 32bit system.

----------

## copmill

Well, finally got the laptop setup and I'm seeing the same problem on amd64.

I've reported it as bug 442552.

And it has been sent up-stream as bug 50631.

----------

## pa1983

Im not sure what the unc option is sens its above my know how but is it even relevant to the end user?

Kind of odd that both my 64bit systems, am64 and ~amd64 dont have this problem with more resent kernels. I dont realy understand what triggers it....

Would be good to know for end users if theres a work around.

----------

